# Of The Books You've Read This Year...



## Jill (Mar 16, 2011)

I read A LOT. When it comes to my "for fun" reading, it's always unabridged audio books. I listen to them when I go to and from the office (1hr each way) and before I go to bed most nights. The only problem is when I listen to them before bed, I fall asleep SO fast!

This past year, I have really enjoyed:


All of Charlaine Harris' books (the Sookie Stackhouse books and her Harper Connelly ones as well)
Dean Koontz' Frankenstein Series
Stephen Kings' Under the Dome and Full Dark No Stars

Joe Hill's Horns (loved!)
Christopher Moore's Blood Sucking Fiends series (funny!)
Stephenie Myer's The Host (loved it more than her vampire series, by far)

Nothing beats a good book!!!

So, what about you? What books have you especially enjoyed the past year or so?


----------



## bcody (Mar 16, 2011)

I Loved Stieg Larsons books:

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo

The Girl Who Played With Fire and

The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest.


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2011)

My sister read those and really liked them, too! I've been meaning to check them out


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 16, 2011)

I really enjoyed Bloodsucking Fiends (just read the one so far)

Dean Koontz' What the Night Knows is probably the scariest, best book I've read in 2011


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2011)

Matt, based on your recommendation before, I am eargerly awaiting the arrival of that DK audio book! In the meantime, I have just started Phantoms.

_PS I'm gonna tell H it's all your fault when I'm too scared to go to the bathroom by myself at night _


----------



## Miniv (Mar 16, 2011)

Funny......I've never considered audio books unless it's for while driving.

This year I've re-read Mary Stewart's Merlin series. Never get tired of it........ Just loaned them all out to a certain family member with my husband's reassurance that she'll return them.......(Nervous.)


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, audio books are so relaxing! It's the only way I want to read books for fun and been that way for YEARS. The actors who read them are awesome.

I'll have to check out the Merlin books. I've never read them!


----------



## ohmt (Mar 16, 2011)

The tricksters choice and the tricksters queen- just awesome books. Forever Amber, The Host, The Uglies and the rest of the series are fairly good (get you hooked), Shadow of the Wind (one of the best books ever written in my opinion), Jane Eyre (i'm excited for the movie coming out!)....these are just a few off the top of my head. I'm a bookaholic so a read a lot. I'll write down more if/when I think of them.


----------



## sfmini (Mar 16, 2011)

This year I am working through the Jack Reacher audiobooks by Lee Childs.

Currently listening to a JA Jance book while waiting for the next Reacher audio book to come in (on reserve).

Have a pile of books waiting to be read.


----------



## Gini (Mar 16, 2011)

Got the Nook a few months ago and love reading on it. I've read:

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo

The Girl Who Played With Fire and

The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest.

Killing Tide by PJ Alderman

I'm now reading The Next Accident by Lisa Gardner.

This is a great topic Jill!


----------



## wildoak (Mar 17, 2011)

I liked the Stieg Larsons books too...waiting for the third one to come out in paperback. I've been reading a lot lately. Just read Endings by Barbara Bergin (she's my orthopedic dr and rides reiners), great book but next time I'm in I have to ask her about the ending...what was she thinking LOL! Read The Lincoln Lawyer not long ago and I see it's coming out on the big screen now. Getting ready to start an old one, Spoon River Anthology. Don't know how I missed it but I've never read it before. Also have George W's book Decision Point on my list. The Kennedy Detail is an interesting look into the Kennedy years & assassination from the viewpoint of the secret service agents. My brother was on his detail and is mentioned in the book, which of course makes it more interesting.





If I can't find anything fresh to read I always go back and read a Dick Francis book - have read them all, always good.

Jan


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 17, 2011)

I have just been thrilled with Patricia Briggs series for her character Mercy Thompson. In particular I LOVE Blood Bound. She is a rare shape shifter (turns into a coyote - not the same as werewolves). She was raised by a society of werewolves as her Native American father had died in a car accident (she got the shifting from him)and her young mother didnt know how to raise her properly when she found out her daughter was a shifter. There are werewolves, vampires, ghosts (on occasion). The characters are well rounded and fabulous to read about. Im so into this series I am rereading books one and two for the third time now (I dont have the other ones yet but have borrowed and read them once). I just got into this series last August and I am a slow reader. I could go on and on about this series...and have to Holly as well as everyone around me



The first one is very good but it really gets going in the second one. They could make some GREAT movies with this series if they do it right and dont botch it like The Last Airbender was sadly slaughtered (alas I digress). My brother didnt believe me that the books rocked till he started them. HA!


----------



## sfmini (Mar 17, 2011)

I forgot to say, the best performed audio books I have listened to are the Harry Potter books.

Love Janet Evanovich, the early books in audio were also good. Laugh out loud kind of books, best read in order.


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm loving the responses here!!!


----------



## Sonya (Mar 17, 2011)

I read alot. I probably go through about 6-7 books a month. I especially like Koontz, Larrson, King, Picoult, there are many more authors I could go on and on. I'd say one of my favorites from the past few months has got to be "The story of Edgar Sawtelle" and "Water for Elephants" (I don't remember the author for either, I'd have to google it)


----------



## SammyL (Mar 17, 2011)

Water for Elephants was a fantastic book... I read it in three hours.

Still Alice is about a woman with early onset Alzheimer's... hits close to home because both of my grandparents suffer from the disease. Very good book.

The Crimson Petal and The White... haven't finished it quite yet, but it is still a fantastic book so far.

The Story of Edgar Sawtelle

The Host ... I like this one better than her Twilight Series. The Twilight Saga was good, but nothing to scream about in my opinion.

I have read many more, but I cannot think of them all.





My wonderful boyfriend bought me a Kindle for Christmas... makes my book obsession so much easier.... I can get my hands on a lot of books.


----------



## Shari (Mar 17, 2011)

Lots of good books to check out!!





Right now I am re reading, Star War's Wraith squadron.


----------



## bcody (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a kindle also, love it!! Looking up titles now from all these suggestions. Thanks for starting this Jill!


----------



## ohmt (Mar 17, 2011)

The Kite Runner- anyone who has not read this book really needs to. It's won a bunch of rewards and for good reason. Actually, the author has written other books that are amazing as well. One of which is one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 17, 2011)

I soooo have to get a Nook or Kindle. I may just relent and get an iTouch. My friends have been bugging me to get one so that we can do "face time" lol. My friend even gave me a free, unused Airport Express (wifi). I can get an ebook app on the iTouch, right? I'm soooo behind on technology it's not even funny...


----------



## sfmini (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, you can load kindle and nook apps on the touch.

I have a touch and love it but have to say I love my Nook Color more for ebooks. The touch screen is a tad small.......

What is nice is you can load ebooks from some libraries which is a good way to save some bucks on books.


----------



## SHANA (Mar 18, 2011)

The only books I have read in 2011 are:

Percy Jackson and the Olympians Book One - The Lightning Thief

Percy Jackson and the Olympians Book Two - The Sea Of Monsters

Percy Jackson and the Olympians Book Three - The Titan's Curse

Percy Jackson and the Olympians Book Four - The Battle Of The Labyrinth

Percy Jackson and the Olympians Book Five - The Last Olympian

I just finished Book Five yesterday. I enjoyed this series by Rick Riordan. Not sure what I will read next.


----------



## Shaladar (Mar 18, 2011)

Watcheye said:


> I have just been thrilled with Patricia Briggs series for her character Mercy Thompson. In particular I LOVE Blood Bound. She is a rare shape shifter (turns into a coyote - not the same as werewolves).


I don't usually care for werewolves, vampires, etc....(although I did watch Dark Shadows many , many, many ,many years ago) But since getting my Kindle, I have been expanding my horizons, and read the sample of the first book of this series...bought it and have been reading it all afternoon .....and I am HOOKED !!! LOL....Good read, very interesting characters. LOVE it. Can't wait to read more !! Had to stop to feed and eat...LOL

I don't know what books I've read just this year off the top of my head. I am a avid reader, always have been.I usually like Legal Thrillers, and also like Clive Cussler, Stuart Woods, and one of my favorite books is HorsePlay by Judy Singer.

All books by Mary Kay Andrews about the Low Country. They are fun with a little mystery and usually include a murder or two.

Oh and Nevada Barr books, and the series of books about the Bloodhounds by Virginia Lanier, I've re-read all of them enough times to quote them. (I find comfort and calm in re-reading my favorite books) And of course the old Star Trek, Original series books. Still have them all.

I could go on and on, but I'll stop now. LOL

Lots of new books listed to try. Good thread !!






Sue


----------



## dgrminis (Mar 19, 2011)

I like to read alot and a co-worker recently recommended Diana Gabaldon's "Outlander" Series... There are currently 7 books in the series and the 8th is in progress... She also has a series "Lord John" - they are much shorter and are based on a character in the outlander novels. The Lord John series only has 2 books and several "novellas"- 3 of the novellas were published into one book and the 4th is published as part of a collection of short stories. And there is a 3rd book currently in progress...

I also recently read atlas shrugged - it was a book I bought in college but never got around to reading so finally pulled it out and read it - very good also...


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 19, 2011)

Recently listened to IN THE DARK OF THE NIGHT by John Saul. My sister-in-law normally loans me her audio books but recently I bought a lot of eighteen off of e-bay. I enjoy having a narrator.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 20, 2011)

I hardly get online these days (we moved last April, and apparently it's in the boonies because our options are "dial-up" and "satelite" internet



), so I spend my days reading - alot! Lol. I've read so many good books lately. I really seem to be going through a Y.A. phase right now.

I just finished the Percy Jackson series, I didn't think I'd like it as well as I did. So now, I'm trying to decide what book to read next. Thanks Jill for starting this topic, I need ideas.





Just curious if any of you avid readers have a shelfari?


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 20, 2011)

I read every night when I go to bed and like nothing better than a good murder mystery.

Love the James Patterson books, Lee Childs, Michael Connelly, Steig Larson. Get a good giggle out of the 'Stephanie Plum'' (can't remember the author).

If I was asked for my favourite books of all time it would be The Hobbit and The Lord of The Rings Trilogy. Didn't discover them until I was into my 40s and have reread them several times since......and I NEVER reread books. Funnily enough I thoroughly enjoyed the movies too.


----------



## sfmini (Mar 20, 2011)

The Stephanie Plum books are by Janet Evanovich.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 20, 2011)

sfmini said:


> The Stephanie Plum books are by Janet Evanovich.


Hooray! I had been trying to remember her. Picked up a paperback in the Stephanie Plum ones this summer while I was at my grandson's state ball tournament. It kept me occupied between games. She's a hoot.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 20, 2011)

Some/most are historical fiction which I really enjoy. I would say I do about half reading and half audio books, I listen to books to fall asleep at night, and when I'm cleaning, doing stalls, etc. I'm such a voracious reader that when I don't have time to sit down with a book, I still get my "book fix" with audio books.

The Book Thief by Marcus Zusak

Who By Fire by Diana Spechler

Same Kind of Different As Me by Ron Hall & Denver Moore (true story)

The Help by Kathryn Stockett

People of the Book by Geraldine Brooks

These two are non-fiction:

We Bought a Zoo by Benjamin Mee

Kicked, Bitten, and Scratched: Life and lessons at the World's Permier School for Exotic Animal Trainers by Amy Sutherland. Also love the second one she wrote on reflection about her time at the zoo, What Shamu Taught Me About Life, Love & Marriage.

Older one, but one of my favorites: Love Walked In by Marisa De los Santos


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just bought a Peter Straub book called, A Dark Matter. I can't get into it at all!!! Not sure if it's me or what. I think my concentration is off



Has anyone else read it? What did you think? I went out on the weekend and bought the fourth book in Dean Koontz' Frankenstein series. That should break my reading block


----------



## Charley (Mar 21, 2011)

I just got my kindle this year and have been enjoying quite a few of the free books and some others. I tend to like horror but then I go to a Christian book then to a mystery...so I guess I'm all over the place in what I read.

Here's what I've read this year so far...Summer at Willow Lake by Susan Wiggs, Sunrise by Jacquelyn Cook, Watchlist by Jeffrey Deaver, Listen by Rene Gutteridge, Four Live Rounds by Blake Crouch and J. Konrath, Truck Stop by Jack Kilborn and J.A. Konrath, Abandon by Blake Crouch, Boyfriends, Burritos and an Ocean of Trouble by Nancy Rue,Two Rivers by T. Greenwood, Invisible by Lorena McCourtney, Serial by Jack Kilborn and Blake Crouch, Killing Red by Henry Perez, The List by J.A. Konrath and Jack Kilborn, Afraid by Jack Kilborn.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 22, 2011)

Charley said:


> I just got my kindle this year and have been enjoying quite a few of the free books and some others. I tend to like horror but then I go to a Christian book then to a mystery...so I guess I'm all over the place in what I read.
> 
> Here's what I've read this year so far...Summer at Willow Lake by Susan Wiggs, Sunrise by Jacquelyn Cook, Watchlist by Jeffrey Deaver, Listen by Rene Gutteridge, Four Live Rounds by Blake Crouch and J. Konrath, Truck Stop by Jack Kilborn and J.A. Konrath, Abandon by Blake Crouch, Boyfriends, Burritos and an Ocean of Trouble by Nancy Rue,Two Rivers by T. Greenwood, Invisible by Lorena McCourtney, Serial by Jack Kilborn and Blake Crouch, Killing Red by Henry Perez, The List by J.A. Konrath and Jack Kilborn, Afraid by Jack Kilborn.



Ooooo....I like Jack Kilborn, too. I read Afraid last year. Very good.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 22, 2011)

If anyone wants to do a swap for a swap on an audio just pm me. I am not interested in collecting and will not be listening to one twice. Would be willing to drop your choice in a mailer and wait for one from you.


----------



## weebiscuit (Mar 22, 2011)

I read a lot too, in the winter months! Last week I finished "River Gods" by Wilbur Smith. It takes place in ancient Egypt, just a piece of fiction, but I was just enthralled with it!

Before that I read "The Story of Edgar Sawtelle" by David Wroblewski. If you haven't read this book, it's a must! What an amazing story. (Fiction)

Right now I'm reading "River of Doubt" by Candace Millard. It's the true story of Theodore Roosevelt's 1914 trip down the Amazon, in areas which had never been explored before. It's fascinating!

I used to read Stephen King books but haven't read one in ten years. I think I got burnt out on the same-old same-old.


----------



## Marnie (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm reading The Shack by WM. Paul Young, almost done and I really like it.


----------



## weebiscuit (Mar 24, 2011)

Miniv said:


> Funny......I've never considered audio books unless it's for while driving.
> 
> This year I've re-read Mary Stewart's Merlin series. Never get tired of it........ Just loaned them all out to a certain family member with my husband's reassurance that she'll return them.......(Nervous.)


Oh my goodness! I love Mary Stewart! I think I've read everything she's ever written!


----------

